# Swimming



## stephan00 (Jul 15, 2012)

Hi there. Seems that there isn't a general thread for swimming yet, so I thought, I'll open one.

Recently I took some pictures at a swimming-event not far from where I live, using my 550D and the 24-70 and 70-200 2.8 II most of the time. Here are two of them, I would welcome any comments about them or about the full set at http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157630346283722/with/7456405328/ .




20120526-0294_Wels_Schwimmen von picsig_s auf Flickr




20120526-0615_Wels_Schwimmen von picsig_s auf Flickr

After this event, I got my 5DIII, and of course I had to try it out, all shots with the 70-200 - and I was really amazed by the number of keepers, more than 73% as compared to around 40% with the 550D. Unfortunately, this time it was not possible to get to the start-area, so no close-ups and no shots from the front 

The full set is here http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157630448907988/with/7514453640/ , and two samples from it:




20120630-0070_Linz_Schwimm_LM von picsig_s auf Flickr




20120630-0580_Linz_Schwimm_LM von picsig_s auf Flickr

The only post-processing I did, was to use the lens-profile in Lightroom and of course do some cropping.


----------



## blaydese (Jul 18, 2012)

Nice pictures, congrats on the Mark III.

Peace! 8)


----------



## stephan00 (Jul 21, 2012)

Thanks, I just love the Mark III, it's so, so, so much better than the 550D


----------



## Wideopen (Aug 3, 2012)

stephan00 said:


> Thanks, I just love the Mark III, it's so, so, so much better than the 550D



+1 agreed


----------



## stephan00 (Jun 20, 2013)

Not that much interest for swimming? 

In that case, I'll chip in with a few recent ones. 
If you're interested, a selection can be found here http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157634030557026/ .




20130518-0667_Wels_Speedo_2013 von stephan_n auf Flickr




20130518-3737_Wels_Speedo_2013 von stephan_n auf Flickr




20130518-3702_Wels_Speedo_2013 von stephan_n auf Flickr




20130518-4764_Wels_Speedo_2013 von stephan_n auf Flickr


----------



## Click (Jun 20, 2013)

Awesome. Great shots. I really love this one 





Nice job! 8)


----------



## horseman (Jun 27, 2013)

great shots I can see at this


----------

